# 2017 ADGA Nationals



## Bayleaf Meadows (Jul 17, 2017)

Hi y'all.  Did anyone watch the Nationals?  Any feedback?


----------



## misfitmorgan (Jul 17, 2017)

I did not, sorry i was busy packing my house up! Didnt they a recorded version available after the fact last year?

Maybe i was just watching the final rounds on youtube last year lol.


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Jul 17, 2017)

Yes! 

I watched most of the Nigerian Junior show and the Nigerian Sr show until they chose the Grand Champion. Off and on with the other breeds.


----------



## misfitmorgan (Jul 17, 2017)

I saw buttin heads was in the winners list, reserve grand champion i think


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jul 17, 2017)

misfitmorgan said:


> I saw buttin heads was in the winners list, reserve grand champion i think



No,  Buttin Heads Japanese Washi was first place 5 year old milker and reserve udder. 

Grand Campion was Old Mountain Farm Merriment
Reserve Grand Champion was CUatLilRedBarn Gwen Quinn.

The doe we got our buckling from this spring Fairlea Elise was 2nd place 5 year old milker and overall Total Performer for the 2nd year in a row.


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Jul 17, 2017)

misfitmorgan said:


> I saw buttin heads was in the winners list, reserve grand champion i think


 Buttin' Heads had the Best 3 Sr does and 1st Dam and daughter and had a 1st place Sr doe in one class.

The reserve grand champion was Cuatlil Red Barn Gwen Quinn.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jul 17, 2017)

If you look at the 7th picture that's Tom Rucker in first with Buttin Heads Japanese Washi.
John Nelson is showing Fairlea Elise in 2nd.
The 6th picture, the 2nd place doe is J-Nels Kookie Doe.


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Jul 17, 2017)

OneFineAcre said:


> The doe we got our buckling from this spring Fairlea Elise was 2nd place 5 year old milker and overall Total Performer for the 2nd year in a row.


Elise's daughter, Floramaria, is one of my favorites. Both are just gorgeous. Floramaria got 3rd place, 2nd udder in her class. She's in the 2nd pic.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jul 17, 2017)

The 11th picture the 2nd place animal is Buttin Heads Ornamental Koi I think.  She is a 2 year old.


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Jul 17, 2017)

This is a quick screenshot of passing Old Mountain Farm Merriment (I'm pretty sure).


----------



## misfitmorgan (Jul 17, 2017)

OneFineAcre said:


> No,  Buttin Heads Japanese Washi was first place 5 year old milker and reserve udder.
> 
> Grand Campion was Old Mountain Farm Merriment
> Reserve Grand Champion was CUatLilRedBarn Gwen Quinn.
> ...



Yes your right! sorry i only liked quickly while i was at work.


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows (Jul 17, 2017)

Thanks for all the photos, Green Acres Farm! They are the senior does, right? (not photos of the juniors...)  Were there any surprises?  Things to learn, note?  They all look great to me, but I don't know that much.  I would have a hard time being a judge.


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Jul 17, 2017)

Bayleaf Meadows said:


> Thanks for all the photos, Green Acres Farm! They are the senior does, right? (not photos of the juniors...)  Were there any surprises?  Things to learn, note?  They all look great to me, but I don't know that much.  I would have a hard time being a judge.


Those pics are all seniors. 

I am new at this, too, so I was just kind of in awe at all the amazing animals there. This was my first time watching it.

I think the Nigerian junior show would be super hard to judge!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jul 17, 2017)

http://adga.org/adga-national-show-nigerian-dwarf-champions-2017/

Neither doe blends smoothly in the fore udder.
The reserve has a bit of dip in chime.
Neither doe has as good of teat placement as Zamia and Clarabelle. 

Another interesting thing.
The GC is an Old Mountain Farm goat.
The RGC's dam and sire are both from Old Mountain Farm.

Hilltop Farm that own's the GC is positing their breeding pairings and taking reservations now.
Big $$$.


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Jul 17, 2017)

OneFineAcre said:


> http://adga.org/adga-national-show-nigerian-dwarf-champions-2017/
> 
> Neither doe blends smoothly in the fore udder.
> The reserve has a bit of dip in chime.
> ...


I had my personal preferences over the chosen does, but I still thought they looked great. If I remember right, the judge said something like at the end of the day he wanted a true dairy goat and Merriment was definitely that. She looked like she had a ton of capacity.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jul 17, 2017)

Green Acres Farm said:


> I had my personal preferences over the chosen does, but I still thought they looked great. If I remember right, the judge said something like at the end of the day he wanted a true dairy goat and Merriment was definitely that. She looked like she had a ton of capacity.



I think you are correct, they do appear to have a lot of capacity.


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Jul 17, 2017)

OneFineAcre said:


> Hilltop Farm that own's the GC is positing their breeding pairings and taking reservations now.
> Big $$$.


Even the FF kids are in the $800-1200 range!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jul 17, 2017)

Green Acres Farm said:


> Even the FF kids are in the $800-1200 range!



Their best goat may be better than my best goat.
But, there worse goat isn't any better than my worse goat.


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows (Jul 17, 2017)

I would have picked OFA's Marigold or GW's Peanut or Lemon over the winning Juniors, but I don't really know why, except that I like what I like.  Someday when I've been around more goats and shows, I might get the know how to actually express my reasoning.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jul 17, 2017)

Bayleaf Meadows said:


> I would have picked OFA's Marigold or GW's Peanut or Lemon over the winning Juniors, but I don't really know why, except that I like what I like.  Someday when I've been around more goats and shows, I might get the know how to actually express my reasoning.



I'll say this.
I wouldn't trade Clarabelle for either of the 2 Sr. Does
I'm not going to run out and spend $1000 to buy a goat from these folks, I don't have to.  I don't think I'm too far behind them.


----------



## babsbag (Jul 17, 2017)

Bayleaf Meadows said:


> Someday when I've been around more goats and shows, I might get the know how to actually express my reasoning.



I went to an ADGA judge's training one day, not to learn to judge but to help parade goats around for hours on end. It was very informative to listen to the reasons for placement from the prospective judges and then to listen to reasons from the seasoned judges. I learned more that day about what makes a "good" goat than I have every learned by attending a show. I don't show my goats but it was still a useful experience.


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows (Jul 17, 2017)

babsbag said:


> I went to an ADGA judge's training one day, not to learn to judge but to help parade goats around for hours on end.



WOW! That sounds like a great opportunity to gather information.


----------



## babsbag (Jul 18, 2017)

I found their reasons to be very interesting. While there is some "beauty is in the eye of the beholder" they did have to give a reason for choosing the way they did and it wasn't just "because I like that one better". There is actually some thought to it and a point system for traits/faults.   Made me understand why 4H and FFA teach oral reasons too.


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Jul 18, 2017)

Some of the National Show photos are up: https://stevepopephotography.smugmug.com/ADGA/Year-2017-All


----------

